# the picture thread



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

anyone else have pictures of themselves online? might be kinda fun to share...here's one of me in June, on vacation in Hawaii... (I saw every bathroom in the entire state







) I'm 19 but I look like I'm about 12














KateKate


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hmm...this is me, but there is a photo website up that is run by eric somewhere.This is me and a friend at our uni summer ball.







Hmm...this might be better- my holideay snaps. http://uk.photos.yahoo.com/spliff100uk


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

hmm, don't know if this will work, but this is me in June (that's not my convertible, but I wish it was, lol) right after I dyed my hair this bizarre color that was supposed to be blondish but turned orangish...it's back to brown now, thank goodness!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

hmm, didn't mean to post such a gigantic picture...haven't quite gotten a hold of images and jpg whatevers and all that. Maybe someday I'll take a computer class and then I won't have to add in poster-sized pictures


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

pictures of all those that went to UK meet are at: http://www.aztux.com/photos/index.cgi?acti...cat&category=33 Unfortunately a few arent particularly great quality as i dont think they knew how a digi camera works. However the one below is fab quality, Carla777 took it, so she must know how, or have struck it lucky







Picture of a group of us: http://www.aztux.com/photos/200703%20IBS%20Meet/dscf0040.jpg From left, Joshua(Ameet), Nikki, The Queen's Royal Guard, DrDevil (with arm aronud guard), Jo T, Blossom.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

i have drawn myself using a mirror and a pencil and stuck it up by the computer screen. So this is me. Unfortunately unless u r standing behind me you won't be able to see but I am quite impressed by my picture.No Van gogh but Rolf watch it mate I am coming to get your job. Can you see what it is yet...


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

Very funny Jamie!!!I won't be able to post a pic of me until i get my computer hooked up at college. So you guys will have to wait another week to see my beautiful face!!! Oh brother i'm in a goofy mood today.I must say though that we are some good-looking people.. we should start our own modeling agency!!LOL--well have a good day!


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

Got a pile of them at my web page.Click on 'Gallery'Later all...


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

I really have no idea how to post a picture......If anyone could tell me how to I'll give it a go.Leanne


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You need to first put some of your photos on the internet- on a photo website or something.Then when you go to post, click on image, copy the entire URL of the picture into thebox that comes up, and then it should appear on the screen.To find the URL of the picture you can right click on the picture and click properties.Hope this helped!Nikki


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks Nikki,I'll try and discover how to put them up on a website and go from there...... Should be interesting!!!!!







Leanne


----------

